# Ballistics Video



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

This is a neat little video to watch, in case you're ever attacked by a water barrel.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=462_1306094689 

Rick


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Pretty neat stuff. It's a shame they tore up those barrels like that.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

that poor barrel vs .50 cal may he rest in peace :hurt:

________________

******** rule :red_indian:


----------

